# Never trusted this guy any further..........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

.....than I could throw him. And nothing has changed!

NBC News' Brian Williams admits he wasn't on aircraft in Iraq


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Libby wanna be trying to jack up his weak resume and getting busted. I tend to conflate that crooked nosed prick with his twin sister, Rachel Maddow.:smt052
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Libby wanna be <snippage!>:smt052
> GW


We don't want him, if it's all the same to you guys. You can have him!


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Why would you even watch him. I don't know whats up, but thats not a station or network I turn on ever.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

jtguns said:


> Why would you even watch him. I don't know whats up, but thats not a station or network I turn on ever.


I saw the article on Yahoo News.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Kinda like Hillary being in a combat zone with bullets flying all around her.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

I always thought Rachel was his brother, not his sister, just saying...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

He was a P.O.S., He is a P.O.S., He will always will be a P.O.S. end of story


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Kinda like Hillary being in a combat zone with bullets flying all around her.


Don't forget to include Hanoi Jane


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

IMO the man has lost all credibility, and has furthered his career by benefitting from the actions of others, and lying about his participation. The man should be fired from NBC News, and be stripped of his credentials.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

high pockets said:


> IMO the man has lost all credibility, and has furthered his career by benefitting from the actions of others, and lying about his participation. The man should be fired from NBC News, and be stripped of his credentials.


Sadly, I don't think you NEED credential to be a reporter.... Or if you do, the standards are low all around.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I read him during the presidential election btwn Bush and Kerry where he tried so hard to use the "exit polls" to direct the results of the election. He's a fool!


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

My first recollection of him was in 1997. He was covering Princess Diana's death and comparing it's tragedy to that of WWII. Every time I have to look at his concerned wrinkled brow I think of that. What a poser.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> My first recollection of him was in 1997. He was covering Princess Diana's death and comparing it's tragedy to that of WWII. Every time I have to look at his concerned wrinkled brow I think of that. What a poser.


We only watch "his" news show when someone else is in the Hot Seat. The question is - who to watch these days that isn't a total idiot?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> The question is - who to watch these days that isn't a total idiot?


Can't seem to find any of them that I think are at all credible other than Fox. Yes, Fox has an agenda too, but it seems to ring truer for me than the other propaganda outlets lately.

the Administration is nothing but a bunch of Howdy Doody puppets. Watched a little bit of Shawn Donovan yesterday talking about all the things in the Obama budget to spur business and increase investment in our economy. What a bunch of total BS. if people believe anything any of those idiots spout from the Hill lately, they deserve what they get. I only hope the Republicans rip the crap out of the Budget proposal once it hits the House. Unadulterated BS in bound format.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> Can't seem to find any of them that I think are at all credible other than Fox. Yes, Fox has an agenda too, but it seems to ring truer for me than the other propaganda outlets lately.
> 
> <snip stuff I basically don't agree with  >
> 
> Unadulterated BS in bound format.


And yet the Dow Jones has doubled under Obama...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> And yet the Dow Jones has doubled under Obama...... :mrgreen:


Funny how you aren't bragging about what has happened to the national debt with Obama at the wheel. He has little control over what happens to the Dow, and much to do with the debt. How does that work? How can you make that the fault of W? Sometimes your "soundbite" arguments ring hollow Sail.
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Funny how you aren't bragging about what has happened to the national debt with Obama at the wheel. He has little control over what happens to the Dow, and much to do with the debt. How does that work? How can you make that the fault of W? Sometimes your "soundbite" arguments ring hollow Sail.
> GW


Debt is indeed growing, but at a slower rate every year for the last 5 or so (disclaimer - I'm no economist)
However, the Deficit is decreasing rapidly, unless your head is in the sand and you don't believe the figures. Obama started with a war in progress that he in all conscience could not just refuse to pay for. His deficits now are approaching un-adjusted levels from W's terms. As an indicator of the economy, Wall Street is usually a pretty good indicator of the President's policies - at least that's what we are told when republicans are in power and Wall Street is booming.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Obama ain't going to be a fixer in my estimation until the price of propane gets down to $2/gal and stays there. (I am a single issue voter, it's just that the issue keeps changing).


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Debt is indeed growing, but at a slower rate every year for the last 5 or so (disclaimer - I'm no economist)
> However, the Deficit is decreasing rapidly, unless your head is in the sand and you don't believe the figures. Obama started with a war in progress that he in all conscience could not just refuse to pay for. His deficits now are approaching un-adjusted levels from W's terms. As an indicator of the economy, Wall Street is usually a pretty good indicator of the President's policies - at least that's what we are told when republicans are in power and Wall Street is booming.


My head is not in the sand. Why would I believe the figures? Who is the author of these figures? You seem to think that Obama has a conscience? I think that if Wall Street is thriving it is in spite of Obama not because his policies are good for our economy.
GW

i


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> My head is not in the sand. Why would I believe the figures? Who is the author of these figures? You seem to think that Obama has a conscience? I think that if Wall Street is thriving it is in spite of Obama not because his policies are good for our economy.
> GW
> 
> <snip "i">


Your opinion. Can't say I share any of it. Not exactly news to either of us. 

Must be tough feeling that people are lying to you all day about everything. Do you worry your credit card company is going to charge you more for your gas than the pump says?

Edit: How many Republicans do you think work at the treasury? Wouldn't some of them have blown a whistle if the figures were cheated....?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Your opinion. Can't say I share any of it. Not exactly news to either of us.
> 
> Must be tough feeling that people are lying to you all day about everything. *Do you worry your credit card company is going to charge you more for your gas than the pump says?*
> 
> Edit: How many Republicans do you think work at the treasury? Wouldn't some of them have blown a whistle if the figures were cheated....?


WTF? And you believe everything that the left stream media prints to fit their agenda? I don't.
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> WTF? And you believe everything that the left stream media prints to fit their agenda? I don't.
> GW


Who said anything about the media? I was talking about official government figures.

But No, I don't believe everything they print. But I don't assume they are lying, either.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> Who said anything about the media? I was talking about official government figures.


Sail, you know the government "conveniently" excludes anything from the "figures' that doesn't support their talking points. Let's see, joblessness going down? Yup, especially when you exclude the long term unemployed and those who have given up looking for work. "Cost of living only going up 1%?", definitely when you leave out the cost of oil and gasoline, food, and whatever else is going up too fast to make the numbers work.

Let's face it, doesn't matter the party, they all lie to suit their agenda. It's just that right now the liar in chief happens to be a Dem. I know you don't "really" believe "official Government figures". You're too smart to accept that horse fodder at face value. The "Peasantry" has always been lied to by the monarchy, it still goes on today.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> And yet the Dow Jones has doubled under Obama...... :mrgreen:


And yet the poverty levels are breaking 50 year old records. Go figure....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Tip said:


> And yet the poverty levels are breaking 50 year old records. Go figure....


True - but that's "Personal Economy" not the country's economy as a whole. If I lose my job, my personal finances suffer big-time even if the country doesn't. I WISH everything revolved around my personal economy, but sadly it doesn't


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

And you believe a policy to "grow" the economy while impoverishing the people is a good thing???

The ends justify the means? I'm sorry we've destroyed the personal finances of the country and made its populace dependent upon the government but, hey, look at that Dow -- its way up there man. And, perhaps it will be, right up until it comes crashing down because the burden of support gets too large for the government to cover.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Tip said:


> And you believe a policy to "grow" the economy while impoverishing the people is a good thing???
> 
> The ends justify the means? I'm sorry we've destroyed the personal finances of the country and made its populace dependent upon the government but, hey, look at that Dow -- its way up there man. And, perhaps it will be, right up until it comes crashing down because the burden of support gets too large for the government to cover.


No - I don't believe it's a good thing. At all. But the beginning of the economic talk in this thread was about Obama's budget - which has even less to do with the average Joe than the Dow does. Hence the "economy" under discussion is national, not personal.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Don't forget to include Hanoi Jane


Oh God. That traitor should have been executed. She is partly to blame for perhaps over 100 American servicemen being killed in that conflict.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Oh God. That traitor should have been executed. She is partly to blame for perhaps over 100 American servicemen being killed in that conflict.


Holy [email protected] - we agree on something again.

Although I did enjoy "Barbarella"...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> No - I don't believe it's a good thing. At all. But the beginning of the economic talk in this thread was about *Obama's budget* - which has even less to do with the average Joe than the Dow does. Hence the "economy" under discussion is national, not personal.


Why don't you tell us a little about this Obamas Budget hoax. It is my understanding that he hasn't proposed a budget yet. PLEASE correct me if I am mistaken.
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Why don't you tell us a little about this Obamas Budget hoax. It is my understanding that he hasn't proposed a budget yet. PLEASE correct me if I am mistaken.
> GW


Came out 3 days ago - DO try to keep up 

http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/omb/budget/fy2016/assets/budget.pdf


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> No - I don't believe it's a good thing. At all. But the beginning of the economic talk in this thread was about Obama's budget - which has even less to do with the average Joe than the Dow does. Hence the "economy" under discussion is national, not personal.


I see. Okay, well keep lookin' at them trees, I think this is a pretty forest.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Tip said:


> I see. Okay, well keep lookin' at them trees, I think this is a pretty forest.



.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Caught a little bit of Shaun Donovan, the new director of OMB, on MSNBC last night talking about the Budget proposal (no, I don't usually watch that liberal scam channel but was flipping around and saw Donovan. Reason he caught my attention is he used to be HUD Secretary, and I deal with that branch of the Gubmint). I think Donovan had smoked several doobies before he got on camera and started talking about how the budget was going to be a very positive thing for the economy, going to encourage "private" and public investment in the economy, yada, yada, yada. Only thing I could figure out was he must have watched an old Cheech and Chong movie before he got up to testify, because he sure made less sense than they did. We are so being led by the nose down the rosy path in this country nowadays it's really scary. The problem is when it all comes crashing down, everybody's going to be standing around asking what happened and nobody will have any answers.

The Dow is doing great ( but it's only the rich that are making that money), the middle class is being squeezed more and more every day and most folks are just living paycheck to paycheck, barely getting by, consumer debt is beginning to increase once again, and have you noticed that those on public assistance seem to have about the same as those of us who are dumb enough to still be working??? Food, shelter, car, Obamaphone, first dollar Medical coverage which is better than most people who are working and have to deal with copays and coinsurance costs. Something doesn't quite add up with this picture????


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Came out 3 days ago - DO try to keep up
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/omb/budget/fy2016/assets/budget.pdf


Isn't that the first one? Must be a dandy, he's had over a half a decade to work on it.
GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Isn't that the first one? Must be a dandy, he's had over a half a decade to work on it.
> GW


Wow Sail, no cheeky response?
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Wow Sail, no cheeky response?
> GW


Nah! Too busy.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> My first recollection of him was in 1997. He was covering Princess Diana's death and comparing it's tragedy to that of WWII. Every time I have to look at his concerned wrinkled brow I think of that. What a poser.


 Williams is more of a HOSER than a POSER. And his evil twin brother, Rachel Maddow is a carpet-munching *****, who threw Keith Olberman under the bus after he got her a job on the network.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This just in...........

https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/brian-williams-suspended-nightly-news-six-months-005437004.html


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

similar link as in prior post, this one from NBC herself:

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/brian-williams-suspended-six-months-wake-review-n304086


----------

